# My first orchid book- #throwbackslippers



## MaxC (Feb 22, 2020)

My mom is in town visiting from Chicago and brought my first orchid book from the 90s. I opened it up to find a picture of a Paphiopedilum malipoense cut out of a sales catalogue (maybe Hausermann?). Funny thing is there's only two Phrags mentioned since this was printed in the late 80s, no wonder I did not have any back them. Adult me has a Paph malipoense in bloom. So amusing to take a trip down memory lane.

Max


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 24, 2020)

thats great!


----------



## chrismende (Mar 16, 2020)

Sweet memory!


----------

